# Where do I buy wood?



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

I wanted to buy some split hickory or Apple but I only want a few pieces each. Do they sell bags of that stuff?


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 19, 2017)

I have seen bags of chunks sold in stores. If you post something on craigslist, i imagine you could find some split wood.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2017)

Walmart sells hickory splits, haven't seen apple there.

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh.. cool 
Thanks Al

Johnny B


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

Buzz [emoji]128526[/emoji] [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## martyj (Jul 19, 2017)

Where are you at in Michigan? I just seen a guy on Craigslist that lives in Rochester that has a ton of different kinds for sale


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

Go to an orchard.... You should have them in Michigan..   Apple, pear, cherry, peach...


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 19, 2017)

ace hardware or lowes have apple chunks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

I need like split logs. Like for a fireplace. 













6554495_orig.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 19, 2017


----------



## xray (Jul 19, 2017)

craigslist is always a good place to start....Also definitely try a few of your local golf courses. Talk to the grounds crew, they're always cutting trees down. The golf course had a ton of split and seasoned wood.

I filled the back of my pickup truck with oak and maple for Free!












IMG_0464.JPG



__ xray
__ Jul 19, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

Lol nice..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

I just thought maybe some big stores might have like bags of 6 or 8 1/4 splits for people that own offsets. Maybe Lowe's or HD


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

Bet the orchards do sell some. Yep


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

I see Cabela's sells what I want. Apple hickory and mesquite. Mini logs [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm in Michigan and usually get mine from dead fall (off the ground).  I cruise back roads in my area...identify the right standing trees close to the road and drive by and pick up what ever is laying on the ground...hickory, cherry, oak, maple mainly...l don't get splits but if you're selective you can pick up split sized branches. (2-3 inches in diameter).
Apple is usually had real cheap at any of a number of orchards pretty cheap.
Takes a little advanced planning but I haven't bought smoking wood from a box store in ages.

Walt.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

[emoji]129300[/emoji]  it was just for a couple cooks maybe this summer. I wanted to just try all wood in my little ECB


----------



## phatbac (Jul 19, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> I wanted to buy some split hickory or Apple but I only want a few pieces each. Do they sell bags of that stuff?


I have seen at Walmart or even some local grocery stores sell bundles of splits (hickory is popular around here). I got some of the best apple i have ever used from a friend who had a couple apple trees die on him...He ate good for a week... ask around, offer to cook someone ribs or something and people will barter with ya!

Walmart, Lowe's, Home Depot etc sell bags of chunks and a few chunks of apple or hickory is as good as a split with a small smoker.

I found my wood supplier on craigslist but he doesn't sell less than 1/2 cord..isn't worth it to him to drive out for less than that. 

Good Luck,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm gonna use all oak and like pecan or hickory mini logs like this. Just a couple bags for  one or 2 cooks. 













171879.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 19, 2017





 same as a big offset would do but mini size.. I didn't want smaller chunks.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 19, 2017)

Didn't want to use the chunks of wood for 14 hours ,, that would cost to much. I figured small log splits would work


----------



## martyj (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey Rings, the guy on Craigslist sells splits like you're looking for. Type in barbeque in the Detroit metro area and he will pop up. Reasonable price too.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

Cool.. I'm all over the area at work all day. Might be near me.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 20, 2017)

MartyJ said:


> Hey Rings, the guy on Craigslist sells splits like you're looking for. Type in barbeque in the Detroit metro area and he will pop up. Reasonable price too.


 thanks!


----------

